# Ottawa Area Reserve Infantry Units + Joining Questions



## Stomper (28 Oct 2004)

Hi,

Lately I've been looking into re-joining the reserves, specifically an infantry unit in the Ottawa area (as a NCM).  The only two that I know of so far are the Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa and the Governor General's Footguards. Right now I'm leaning towards the Camerons because I'm more interested in field-related stuff rather than drill.

I've spent just over 2 years in an Air Defence regiment and left because I moved away to school (full-release, was a Bombardier/Corporal at the time). I've been out for about 2.5 years now.

I just have a few questions:

1 - Are there any other infantry units in the Ottawa area other than the two I mentioned earlier, and which one do you think would be best for someone who is more interested in the field/exercise side of things?

2 - I hear that trying to get back in after a full release can be quite complicated. Does anyone know how long it takes on average?

3 - Would I have to do my QL2 (BMQ?) over again? I would actually rather do it over again (as a refresher).

4 - Do they normally do the both the QL2 and QL3 (BMQ and SQ? I forget.)  during the summer now (I have no school from May to the end of August) and, if so, do they normally finish before the end of August Ex. (my favourite part of the work-year )? 

5 - Would the fact that I was previously in the reserves help my chances of getting back in or hinder them (because I got a full-release)? Or does it have no effect at all?

6 - I'm not sure of the exact process of getting back in (did it through my high-school last time). Would it be better for me to contact a CF recruiter first or go straight to the recruiter of the unit that I want to join?

Anyways, if anyone could answer some of these questions it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks a lot,
-Stomper


----------



## Michael OLeary (28 Oct 2004)

See this page for 33 CBG units: http://www.army.dnd.ca/LFCA_HQ/LFCA/English/Organization/33CBG_e.shtm

Many of your other questions are addressed in various threads under the Recruiting process in the Recruiting FAQ: 

http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103974.html#msg103974

You'll find this a good place to start.

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## adaccache (29 Oct 2004)

Hi Stomper,

I was just down at the recruitment place downtown on tuesday, and was told that as it stands, the only unit recruiting (infantry) is the Highlanders because all the others are overstaffed.  I was told that you don't have much of a choice as to where you end up since the highlanders are lacking people. But I did go to Highlander's Armory (I think they are called) and got to talk to someone at the front desk there who was extremely helpful, WAY more so then the recruitment place.

I am filling out the paper work and hope to get the application process going ASAP  :threat: 

Tony


----------



## Stomper (30 Oct 2004)

Thanks for the info Michael.

Tony, ya I guess I''ll try doing the same.  I'm really hoping to get on the courses for next summer. I was planning on applying a little after the christmas holidays but , seeing how it can sometimes take a pretty long time, I might start just after my midterms are done. Was the armory you went to the one on Queen Elizabeth Drive? And thanks for the tip man.

-Stomper


----------



## adaccache (2 Nov 2004)

Hey Stomper,

Yep the one on queen elizabeth drive...right behind the courthouse, looks like a big church. If you want the phone# for them I have it at home, let me know  

Tony


----------



## Stomper (19 Nov 2004)

I went in tonight, which is supposed to be a training night, and there was some dance thing going on. I was wondering if I had gone to the wrong place, but when I asked someone at the front desk, they pointed me towards the recruiting office.  Apparently the unit was out on the ranges tonight and the main recruiter for the unit wasn't there, but I was handed some pamphlets and papers to get filled out. They gave me the recruiter's name and number to call next Monday or Thursday for more info.

Hopefully I will be able to get my BMQ, SQ, and BIQ done in 4 months that I have off during the summer. I think they run 2 in July/August so hopefully I can get the other one done before, in May or June.


----------



## Bomber (19 Nov 2004)

There are more than just the two infantry unit in Ottawa.  Try the Artillery Regiment 30 RCA.  Go to the other end of the canal and keep your old cap badge, once a gunner, always a gunner.  The email address for our recruiting NCM is Koshman.CMM@forces.gc.ca I don't know how much field time the other units get, but we are fairly high up there.


----------



## River Fenix (19 Nov 2004)

Exactly what I was going to say.. 

 30th Field RCA is an awesome place to go if you want good field time. Besides, (Not putting anyone down), if you were smart enough to become an Air gunner, you might not be as challenged in the Infantry..  30 RCA can be challenging, both physically and mentally, so its a good bet you'd like it there.

 They parade on Wednesday nights (7pm-10:30pm). 

 Ask around and you'll find that almost everyone in the Unit is exceptionally helpful and willing to give you a hand getting back on your feet (Im assuming the reason you want to re-do BMQ is because you're going to be a little rusty with rifles drills and such..).

 Good luck to you. 

- River

 BTW, the Camerons are a good choice, if you're bent on going Infantry.


----------



## adaccache (23 Nov 2004)

I stoped by today and handed in my papers, they are recruiting for february I was told...I thought the process was going to be longer, but doesn't look that way...

I am getting more excited about it daily....just gotta keep training  :-\


----------



## youravatar (23 Nov 2004)

Does Anyone know if the units in Ottawa or Cornwall have a military co-op program?


----------



## Stomper (23 Nov 2004)

Ya, I'm dort of bent on going infantry. Patrols and stuff like that were always my favorite part of the reserves.

Hmmm... I don't think I could handle doing any courses and school at the same time. I'm hoping to do all courses over my summer break. I guess I'll have to ask that when I call on thursday. I'm wondering if they expecting all applicants to be able to do a course on weekends in febuary/march.  Also, I hope I get my application in on time. 

youravatar, I'm not sure. If you call the recruiting center, they might be able to tell you.


----------



## Garbageman (23 Nov 2004)

youravatar said:
			
		

> Does Anyone know if the units in Ottawa or Cornwall have a military co-op program?


Ask a co-op and/or guidance teacher at your school.  Even if the units there do offer a program, it won't matter unless your school's willing to send you.


----------



## youravatar (25 Nov 2004)

i have to supply my own ride lol, so i think they'll send me!  :blotto:


----------

